

My Favorite Liar (2008) - ggreer
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/02/my-favorite-lia.html

======
afarrell
Huh. I've heard this story before, but in a setting where I thought it was an
urban legend. Perhaps multiple professors have this tactic.

